# Beckham and her buddies Youtube video



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Gary, that's beautiful "movie". The actors are wonderful, but love "Red" actress the most.
BTW love your job.


----------



## fizzoo (Apr 1, 2009)

I do have the best job in the world and get to meet some amazing dogs. I have some more pictures of "Red " Beckham on my website under the "about us" header. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old and is our "Entertainments Director". She has so many dog Buddies and they all seem to love her (it's that Golden magic).
Regards,
Gary
maddogsandanenglishman.ca


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, what a great dog walker you are! I can't imagine a better doggie day. AND you sure are brave to turn 6 dogs loose in the woods! I'll bet the walk home is much quieter than the walk out. Great video!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Checked the website. "Red" is the beauty from day 1.


----------



## fizzoo (Apr 1, 2009)

Vancouver is an amazing place to live if you have a dog and in North Vancouver there are some amazing trails. The local municipality restrict the number of licensed dog walking company's to 40, and some of those company's have more than 1 van. Each walker can have a maximum of 6 dogs and are restricted to designated commercial dog walking trails. That adds up to a lot of dogs and when we meet another dog walker with 6 dogs, the way you pass each other and your "pack" sticks with you is pretty cool. If you ever come to Vancouver and bring your dog with you I can recommend some great trails to walk. It really is Dog paradise here.
Regards,
Gary


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. It looks like people and dog paradise. I live in the prairies (Manitoba) and love the nature. Places silent from civilization's noise are my favorite. I love to go back at place where I was born (oceans away) the only man maid voice are planes above. Please post more often, really enjoyed watching your video.


----------



## fizzoo (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mad Dogs and an Englishman on the run*

I have just posted another video onto Youtube that features a clients "Red Retriever" called Biscuit who is approx 10 months old. He is such a sweetheart and has that awesome Retriever temperament. All the dogs are "amazing".
Regards,
Gary


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

One member from BC posted photos of her girl hiking with her buddies and I was thinking of you. I wish I could be with these doggies, they have so much fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was fun! They were really moving fast! Didn't see any "noonday sun" though! LOL actually, no sign if the Englishman either.


----------

